# And another round of: "What colour is this poodle?"



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone with a blue or silver poodle, can you please post some pics of your dog as a puppy so we can compare? My friend and I are now obsessed with figuring this out! LOL! (We have no lives.) :adore:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh geez the photo quality shows me 2 different things! Could still be blue though. What are seeing between the toes/pads?

Cute, cute


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Certainly NOT Black. Blue at least.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the picture that has the most accurate colour is the second to last one. (blurry one on the chair). The last picture is slightly darker than real life and the other ones are all lighter and washed out.

Oh, Right! The hair between the pads. I forgot to look there, thanks Olie!

Okay, she has white hair between the pads of her front feet and no white hairs between the pads of her hind feet. 

Huh. 

I'm still confused.

Olie, is Suri blue or silver?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am leaning towards silver....the entire coat looks like it will silver up. Go to my thread about my photos from 8 yrs ago with my silver Ben....pictures of him under 3 mos old.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

OOOH, I want to know, too, as I sharpen my poodle color knowledge. (That I really don't need for anything in life, LOL, but since I now have "poodle brain" I am obsessed with all things poodle!)

First pic, I thought "blue." The rest, "silver."


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm with everyone else, definitely not black
I think its silver, or a really light blue

adorable none the less, XD
I love those photos of the puppy playing with Dana!!


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

Possibly dark silver but I'm thinking this little guy will clear to a light blue.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thinking light blue/dark silver. That face is awfully light at such a young age. You can always shave the feet and see what they look like...


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I would say blue. Here is a picture of my blue boy, at 12 weeks. He is going to be 3 soon and has cleared to a fairly light nice even blue.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Olie, is Suri blue or silver?


Suri is silver.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My white puppy I am getting this year the Dam is blue - here is a picture of her as a pup.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gosh, whatever color that puppy sure is cute! Silvers/blues really are growing on me   I absolutely love the second to last picture where the puppy is wrapping its arms around Dana's neck!!! :lol:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Olie said:


> My white puppy I am getting this year the Dam is blue - here is a picture of her as a pup.
> View attachment 15149


Another puppy, eh? How exciting!!!!! I can't wait until that time comes for me  Still gotta wait until I get my own house...subdivision rules here at my parent's house say no more than 2 dogs :rolffleyes:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Another puppy, eh? How exciting!!!!! I can't wait until that time comes for me  Still gotta wait until I get my own house...subdivision rules here at my parent's house say no more than 2 dogs :rolffleyes:


I hate POA/HOA rules sometimes - its a double edge, they keep things maintained but then dictate your lifestyle - like mine, multiple poodles is a must. I am done at 3. PROMISE.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking silver!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm thinking silver, but could be blue with the masking gene. It would be easier to tell if we could see clipped feet! Either way, it looks like a nice puppy!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

It's funny because my girls were black and now the more I look at Sadie in the light, I can see a little bit of brown! The mother was silver and the father was apricot. Go figure! I still love them anyway! Your pup looks more like silver, but the blue is very pretty too!


----------



## Jess&Tress (Jan 5, 2011)

What a cutie! Looks like my little guy, who, I am also wondering what color he is, because hes not black! I thought he was black, until he was playing with my dad's border collie mix, and I then I saw what real black looks like. But just over the past couple weeks hes starting to get little silver splotches


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle...s-transition-dark-babies-platinum-adults.html

Some pics of Thinker's transition as a puppy. He is now a glorious platinum.


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to lean toward silver. It looks just like Midnight when she was a puppy.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, thank you everyone for your replies. I think we've decided that "Quinn" is blue. But we're still not sure. LOL!

The exciting part is that I'll get to groom her, so I'll have a chance to see her coat clear... to blue or silver. It'll be a surprise!

Arreau, thank you for linking to that thread, I had missed it!  It's hard to believe that Thinker was once that small!


----------

